
Google Cleans Up Their Logo Design - imjustcreative
http://imjustcreative.com/google-cleans-up-their-logo-design/2009/05/23/
======
jeroen
A direct link to the google blog: <http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/new-
logo-look.html>

~~~
edd
Interesting bit of story with that:

Doug Bowman (@stop): "Proud of @google for trying a new logo system that
@jeromyhenry and I designed and proposed well over a year ago:
<http://bit.ly/d1Sdc> " (<http://twitter.com/stop/status/1876443229>)

------
pxlpshr
too bad they won't change the dated logo they have now. i understand they have
"equity" in it but the elementary typography, photoshop beveling, and color
palette leaves a lot to be desired.

nevertheless, I really like what Google (and artists) have done with the logo
around important events, etc.

~~~
zimbabwe
I don't get why people don't like the Google logo. It's playful and it's
simple. It's a bit childish, but it gets away with that since it appears on a
blank white page and so it's not conflicting with any other elements.

I do prefer their white-on-color logo that they use with products like Chrome,
though.

~~~
pg
It is playful and (conceptually) simple, but that is not enough to make good
design. The Google logo has a lot of problems. The biggest is that they chose
a bad typeface for a logo. It's the kind of typeface you'd use to set a page
of text; it's too spidery when used for just 6 big letters. Especially with
dropshadows.

They also use nasty colors. With the yellow in particular they just couldn't
win. To get enough contrast they had to make it a dark, dirty yellow. Whereas
the green is shockingly bright-- which makes it look like different parts of
the logo are in different light.

In sum: bad shapes and bad colors. Graphically, everything's bad about it.

(Yes, Google is a very successful company. But not because of their logo.)

~~~
zimbabwe
I guess I've been brainwashed through having Google's logo in my face since my
youth, but I don't mind the colors or the spikiness of the font. It's vastly
better than Yahoo's, anyway, which screams childishness in my face.

------
fossguy
I like their new logos. As everything google does, it is simple and clean.

